# Scroll saw recomendation ?



## BenCviolin (29 Jan 2016)

Hi, 

I want to buy a quality scroll saw, for sawing violin heads. 
Seen ones from Axminster, they look ok but not sure which is best. 
Needs to saw 2'' thick maple, tight curves, exactly to the line, no wandering on the blade. 

It's possible to use a coping saw, if you like hard work. 
Currently I use the bandsaw and finish with rasps and files. 
Was hoping a scroll saw would do the job 'better'. 

Thanks.


----------



## Claymore (29 Jan 2016)

Hi Ben,
A scroll saw will certainly suit the job better and need less finishing, I haven't used any Maple so not sure about cutting it (is it very hard wood?) I have an Axminster saw and love it (http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-tr ... saw-501201) and works superb with very little vibration etc BUT 99% of them on here will say Hegner as they are like the Rolls Royce of the saws and although quite a bit more expensive than the Axi they are very well made. 
There will probably be some of the other guys/gals along later for more advice.
Cheers and welcome to the group
Brian


----------



## BenCviolin (29 Jan 2016)

Thanks Claymore, 

That's actually the one I'd been looking at, seems to be very sturdy and well made. 
Hegner, yes I'd seen those ones advertised in the Dictum catalogue.
Yours has a bigger table. 

Yes, maple / sycamore can be very hard, I don't use knotty wood. 
My band saw always has a 3/4'' blade in it, so I just make lots of cuts then tickle the curves
with the back edge of the blade, but I think it's not good for the blade really. 

Cheers.


----------



## Cordy (29 Jan 2016)

2 inch thick ?

My small Hegner will only go up to 37 mm


----------



## marcros (29 Jan 2016)

i am not a scroll sawer, but you should be able to get a reasonable finish off a bandsaw with the right blade in it. It sounds like both your technique and the blade that you are using are not ideal.


----------



## AES (29 Jan 2016)

Hullo Ben. Welcome to a very friendly Forum & group.

Many here will recommend the Hegner and when I looked at them they certainly are very good, no doubt about it. But when I compared a Hegner with an Excalibur EX 21 in detail, including a hands-on session, in the end I went for the Excali and it suits me very well - especially the tilting head (rather than tilting table) facility.

I posted a detailed report at the time, here's a link:

biting-the-bullet-ex-21-t89722.html

That gives my personal reasons in some detail, but I do stress the word "personal" - I'm sure you would do well with a Hegner, and it's clear that the majority of members here have gone/will go that route, and most if not all of them have a lot more experience than me.

Whatever, good luck.

AES


----------



## Alexam (29 Jan 2016)

You may also wish top consider the Excalibur scrollsaw 51mm cut depth and very well thought of. Axminster sell those also

................Looks like I crossed with another's thoughts.


----------



## Niimus (29 Jan 2016)

Looking at the axminster site seems they are discontinuing the Excalibur range ...


----------



## ChrisR (30 Jan 2016)

Plus one for Hegner, but they are overpriced, and are not discounted. I think the pricing and no discount, is due to them having a ready market in educational establishments. :roll: 

I purchased mine, many years ago and paid a premium price then, but I have never had to replace any parts, and despite heavy use, it still runs as sweet as the first day of use. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris.


----------



## Alexam (30 Jan 2016)

Niimus":2nkog20u said:


> Looking at the axminster site seems they are discontinuing the Excalibur range ...




I found out a few moments ago that this is correct. The Excalibur's are all being re-branded as Axminster Excalibur Trade and there are no original EX16 or Ex21 or 30 now available so I am told.

Pity as I today sold my scrollsaw and was going to Axminster to get an Excalibur.

The new branded ones will be available 3rd Week of February a little lower in cost


----------



## Niimus (30 Jan 2016)

Seems some shops still have supplies of the Excalibur range - just none available from the web-site...


----------



## AES (30 Jan 2016)

@Niimus: I guess (but haven't checked) that Dictum in Germany still stock Excali scroll saws. But why anyone would want to import to UK when Axi will have their own version, a bit cheaper, I don't know. I do see adverts for Excali saws from sellers in the US but the same comments apply - also the 110 Volt "problem" of course.

@Alexam: I wish you well with your new purchase from Axi (not long to wait now) but I suggest that you check with Axi about a foot switch at the same time as buying the saw. Just about everyone here recommends one, and since I've had mine I wouldn't be without it. But I had several problems getting my foot switch. I can post a link to my own posts on that subject if you like, which (finally) link to the supplier of mine. But in those posts I said that one of my ports of call for a foot switch was Axi and it turned out that they couldn't help - what they had on the shelf wasn't suitable they said.

Several people on here have suggested that a foot switch is a simple thing and more or less "any old one will do" but the motor on my Excali is 60 V DC and when I finally located a switch (from the local Excali importer here) they said that not any old switch will do 'cos of all the electronics in the Excali. "Of course they would say that wouldn't they?" - but I didn't want to risk voiding the Warranty and bought their (quite expensive) switch in the end.

All details are in the above posts but assuming you go the foot switch route I suggest talking to Axi about it (if you want one) at the same time as buying the saw.

HTH
AES


----------



## BenCviolin (30 Jan 2016)

Yes, I looked at the Jet bandsaw because it will take a 3mm wide blade, which for violin and Cello scrolls
(much thicker than violin) would actually be better, I think. 
Plus, the Startrite I got 2nd hand 20 years ago off another maker for £50 will likely not last forever. 

Anyhow, I'll see about a scroll saw some day. 
Thanks for the detailed replies.


----------



## marcros (30 Jan 2016)

Alexam":3jnnqog3 said:


> Niimus":3jnnqog3 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the axminster site seems they are discontinuing the Excalibur range ...
> ...



Alex

If you wanted one, speak to axminster. they can have one sent from a store to the warehouse, and then to you- it only takes an extra day or so, but they have done it in the past for me. High Wycombe has the ex16 and ex21 in stock.


----------



## BenCviolin (30 Jan 2016)

Axminster are very good and there's nothing like em in Ireland, 
so I'll likely make a list for them at some point.


----------



## Alexam (30 Jan 2016)

marcros":wwge8ctt said:


> Alexam":wwge8ctt said:
> 
> 
> > Niimus":wwge8ctt said:
> ...



Thanks but Axminsterin Nuneaton spoke with High Wyckham as they had the last EX16 and had sold it today. Just missed out.


----------



## nadnerb (30 Jan 2016)

Hi BenCviolin and welcome to the site, (theres not too many of us Irish scrollers!!)
the Hegner is a great saw but if you are cutting 2" thick maple you are going to have some issues. I cut a lot of 18-20 mm maple and the saw copes well with it but anything over 25mm and it is very slow to cut , you will go through alot of blades and because it is under such pressure you can get burn marks on the wood . I know all the manufactures say their saws will cut 50mm but I wouldn't like to be doing that . Its like a car company telling you that you will get 50 mpg .In reality this doesn't happen. Also if you are cutting 50mm thick hardwood you will be tempted to push the wood into the blade harder because it is so slow, this will cause the blade to bend (and eventually break) and will not be accurate. 
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Claymore (30 Jan 2016)

I wonder if you can get a small bandsaw that uses narrow blades that would do the job? I have seen some of the Americans on Youtube using a bandsaw with Carter blade guides and they do very tight turns but not sure how much they are or if you can get them in UK etc?
Interesting thread
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Alexam (31 Jan 2016)

It's called a Carter Stabilizer and they have to be ordered from USA. Approximately £100 by the time you add shipping and import duty, but they do work well. I have one I use with my Record BS400 and 1/8" blade.

I believe there are a few people in the UK who have bought these, but they are not made as a general 'fit all' guide. When I bought mine I had to send details and measurements of my bandsaw to establish the correct fitting. The back of the blade sits in a groove in a bearing fitted in the topp guide position. No other guides are used. 

Which bandsaw and model do you have at present and have you tried a small Tuffsaw blade in it?

Malcolm


----------



## BenCviolin (1 Feb 2016)

Thanks for those last comments, yes I think a smaller blade on my Startrite Bandit 12S1 would do the job.
Doesn't take long to swap over blades, and it's likely just the blade rollers than may need replacing.
Probably wont go for that Carter gizmo. 
I rarely have the machine running for more than 1/2 an hour, the motor seems to be ok. 

Ideally I'd buy a new bandsaw and the Hegner ! 
That said, if it ain't broke don't fix it....

Cheers.


----------



## finneyb (1 Feb 2016)

For 2" thick maple I would stick with the bandsaw with a 1/4" blade.

Brian


----------



## ChrisR (1 Feb 2016)

I appreciate this is drifting a little away from scroll saws, but as Malcolm said in his post (the one before yours), have you tried the band saw blades from (Tuff Saws).

Malcolm recommended them to me I am glad to say. To say they cut like a hot knife through butter is an understatement. 

I have just been to their Web site this evening to order more ¼”blades. I get as tight a turn as I want with this width of blade.

Take care.

Chris.


----------



## BenCviolin (2 Feb 2016)

Hi Chris, 
My Startrite Bandit 12S1 would work well for scrolls if I used a smaller blade, for sure. 
I think it would need some new blade rollers though, the old ones are...old.
Or perhaps you can take the rollers apart and grease the bearings ? 
Usually I've bought the blades from Axminster, not sure what the smallest blade my saw will take.
Perhaps 'Tuffsaw' blades are better. 

There's still room in my workshop for a good scroll saw, as some of the work is curvy and fine. 
Thankfully, a colleague has alerted me to his Hegner, I'll be buying it later this year all being well. 
Cheers.


----------



## boboxsi (2 Feb 2016)

Did anyone see this video 

it totaly impresd this guy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJGUy0Ir0Z0


----------



## bugbear (2 Feb 2016)

BenCviolin":swdos0y9 said:


> Hi Chris,
> My Startrite Bandit 12S1 would work well for scrolls if I used a smaller blade, for sure.
> I think it would need some new blade rollers though, the old ones are...old.
> Or perhaps you can take the rollers apart and grease the bearings ?
> ...



Any scope (room, budget) for a dedicated 3 wheel bandsaw with a narrow (by bandsaw standards) blade?

BugBear


----------



## BenCviolin (2 Feb 2016)

Not sure about 3 wheelers.....are they reliable ?  (Robin reliables...boom boom)

Yeah, that 'crimsonguitars' guy likes cardboard boxes but it's good to see how the Hegner works, thanks.


----------



## bugbear (2 Feb 2016)

BenCviolin":s9dl70g9 said:


> Not sure about 3 wheelers.....are they reliable ?  (Robin reliables...boom boom)



3 wheelers are notorious for snapping blades, due to the tight(er) radius
of the small wheels, compared to a two wheeler of equal throat.

They're really only any real good on narrower, more flexible blades.

Of course, that's exactly what you want to use.  

BugBear


----------

